# Hanna Ph meter.



## ffemt128 (Dec 25, 2010)

I got my Hanna Ph meter for Christmas and I have a couple questions. Do I need to calibrate it initially? It was the kit so it cam with the solutions and cleaning agents, can put the solutions in a container and lable them so that they can be re-used or are they a use once and toss type of thing. Ho often do I need to re calibrate. What do I need to gwet to check acidity in the way of other solutions.?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, you have to calibrate by soaking it for about an hour and you should also calibrate it before every use also. You will need NaOH just like in a acid test kit but instead of looking for color change youll be looking for your ph meter to read 8.2. Below is a good link to read about testing with a ph meter.
http://www.yeastwhisperer.com/uploads/YeastWhisp_Guide_to_TA.pdf


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Yes, you have to calibrate by soaking it for about an hour and you should also calibrate it before every use also. You will need NaOH just like in a acid test kit but instead of looking for color change youll be looking for your ph meter to read 8.2. Below is a good link to read about testing with a ph meter.
> http://www.yeastwhisperer.com/uploads/YeastWhisp_Guide_to_TA.pdf




Read the linked article, very interesting. I did have another question. When pulling your initial sample of wine/must for testing, how much do you draw? The acid test kits state to use 10 ml of wine/must. Would you still use the same amount as your starting? 

I found it interesting in the article where they have you "neutralize" any water you add to your sample, however the test kits make no mention of this. It makes reasonable sense.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 27, 2010)

I fil my beaker with wine. Take a ph reading. Draw 10ml off of that and begin adding 1 ml at a time with NaOH and record the reading. Add in increments of .5 or less as you reach 7. area.
Start with as close to 10ml as possible. All the acid gets neutralized at 8.2 If you have a larger sample you will use more NaOH


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

I calibrated my meter last night and have it stored in 4.01 solution until I get a chance to pick some up. 

I figured the method was the same as with the acid test kits, just wanted to confirm and Wade's document above has the formula if you need to use a larger solution.

I'm looking forward to trying this on the Noble Muscadine to see what readings I get.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Doug, I was at WalMart today searching for some small glass containers for our solution. Everything was either too tall or too wide.

I'll keep looking for us.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I went the Amazon route and got some pipette also. Just make sure everything comes from the same company to save on shipping.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug, I was at WalMart today searching for some small glass containers for our solution. Everything was either too tall or too wide.
> 
> I'll keep looking for us.



Cool, let me know if you find anything. As far as for storing the packages in, I was thinking about a baby food jar. They are fairly wide 1 1/2" and a package would likely fill the container about 1/2 inch. I think the meter would fit, I need to see if we have any or see if I can get a couple jars from daycare.



Runningwolf said:


> I went the Amazon route and got some pipette also. Just make sure everything comes from the same company to save on shipping.



Can you point us to the site you used?

Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I went through the industrial/Scientic Department and then just did a search. The company I bought from is Scientific Equipment of Houston.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I went through the industrial/Scientic Department and then just did a search. The company I bought from is Scientific Equipment of Houston.



That's the company I was looking at. What all did you end up buying. What size beakers.


----------

